# Welches Mainboard für folgendes System? [i7 7700(K)]



## Nile9063 (11. Januar 2017)

*Welches Mainboard für folgendes System? [i7 7700(K)]*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wurde kürzlich gefragt ob ich für jemanden ein paar Komponenten raussuchen kann... Beim angegebenen Budget und dem voraussichtlichen Anforderungsprofil sind folgende Komponenten zusammengekommen:

i7 7700(K)
16 GB DDR4 RAM 2400 MHz von Corsair
GTX 1060 6GB OC von KFA2 (ist die gut oder ist das Billigkram?^^ Hatte selbst nur Gigabyte und EVGA bis jetzt...) 
250 GB Samsung 750 EVO SSD
1 TB Seagate Barracuda HDD 7200 RPM 32MB Cache
BeQuiet Straight Power 10 CM 500W 

Beim Gehäuse steht noch keine Endgültige Entscheidung, aber ATX wirds auf jeden Fall sein! (Zurzeit ist das Corsair Spec Alpha eingeplant mit drei vorinstallierten Lüftern und vorinstallierter dreistufiger Lüftersteuerung; Wenn jemand noch ein gutes Gehäuse im selben Preisbereich kennt, gerne vorschlagen!  )

Nun ist die Frage nach dem Mainboard... Da ich mich selbst wenig mit Mainboards auskenne und die Features der neuen Chipsätze noch nicht im Detail kenne, dachte ich, ich frage hier mal nach ob jemand eine Empfehlung hat... Das Mainboard sollte maximal 130€ kosten! Übertaktet werden soll eigentlich nicht und wenn nur leicht, es ist jedoch im Gespräch aufgrund des höheren Grundtaktes trotzdem den 7700K zu nehmen... (In dem Fall sollte das Mainboard schon einen Chipsatz besitzen der das Übertakten ermöglicht... Es muss nur eben kein super OC Board mit 1A Spannungsversorgung sein...) 

Bleibt natürlich noch abzuwarten wann AMD Zen rauskommt und was AMD da so zu bieten hat, es kann aber gut sein, dass der neue PC vorher benötigt wird...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für folgendes System? [i7 7700(K)]*

Tja, du möchtest einen Z270 Chip, aber nicht mehr als 130€ ausgeben. Da ist die Auswahl relativ dünn.

Das AsRock Pro 4 ist eigentlich ein ganz gutes Board mit vernünftiger Ausstattung. 
ASRock Z270 Pro4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

OC geht damit natürlich auch, schlecht ist das Board auf keinen Fall.

Der höhere Grundtakt des i7 7700K ist eigentlich nicht unbedingt notwendig, da die meisten Spiele ja Grafikkarten-limitiert sind. 
Gerade bei einer GTX1060. Das heißt, ein i7 7700 sollte auch ausreichen.
Da kann man dann auf ein H270-Board gehen:
ASRock H270 Pro4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Prime H270-Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die KFA2-Karten sind soweit ok, man bekommt eben, was man bezahlt. 
Für ein paar Euros mehr bekommt man eine Jetstream:
Palit GeForce GTX 1060 6GB JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Eigentlich reicht auch ein 400W Netzteil voll und ganz aus:
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sterocks (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für folgendes System? [i7 7700(K)]*

@Schnuetz1:
Angenommen man hätte in einem fast reinen gaming PC mit AAA Titeln 200 € Budget für ein MB auf das der 7700k gesetzt werden soll und will auch übertakten, welches würdest du dann empfehlen? Auch das extreme 4? Und wenn ein anderes, warum?


----------



## Nile9063 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für folgendes System? [i7 7700(K)]*

Danke schon mal für deine Antwort! 

Der 7700K war eigentlich angedacht um die Plattform noch etwas zukunftssicherer zu machen... Denn die soll erstmal ein paar Jahre laufen... Die Grafikkarte könnte dabei in 1-2 Jahren noch einmal getauscht werden aber Mainboard und CPU sollen erstmal möglichst viele Jahre drin bleiben... 

Ich wusste nicht dass es die JetStream mittlerweile so günstig gibt... Da wäre die ja tatsächlich noch einmal eine Alternative... Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall noch mal vorschlagen! 

Gibt es das ASUS Board auch noch mit Z270 Chipsatz und wenn ja zu welchem Preis? Bislang sind alle Komponenten Schwarz/Silber bzw. Grau... Da würde das farblich natürlich besser passen als das Schwarz/Weiße AsRock... Aber ich denke darauf käme im Zweifelsfall nicht an... Das AsRock scheint erst einmal eine gute Wahl zu sein...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für folgendes System? [i7 7700(K)]*

@ sterocks
Das Pro 4 reicht aus. Weil die Leistung der Komponenten wird nicht durch das Board beeinflusst.
Wenn stärler übertaktet werden soll, dann sollte man auf eine gewissen Spannungsversorgung und Kühlung achten, da könnte man dann etwas hochwertiger gehen.
ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Prime Z270-A Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Diese extrem teuern Boards haben oft irgendwelche Ausstattung die der Normalnutzer gar nicht braucht. Was bringt es dir über einen extra superschnellen Slot irgendwelche NVME-SSDs im RAID zu betreiben, wenn der Chipsatz gar nicht so viele Lanes hat um alles richtig anzubinden?

@Nile9063:
ASUS Prime Z270-A Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Prime Z270-K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Prime Z270-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Nile9063 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für folgendes System? [i7 7700(K)]*

Vielen Dank!  

Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen dem K und dem P Modell? Oder unterscheiden die sich nur bei den Anschlüssen... das K Modell besticht z.B. Mit USB Type C und seitlichen SATA Steckbuchsen... Beide Mainboards werden auf der ASUS Website ziemlich änhlich beworben...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für folgendes System? [i7 7700(K)]*

Generell sind beide Boards aus der Prime-Serie und zeilen auf den Normalanwender ohne ausgefallene Bedürfnisse ab. 
Es wird dann eigentlich eine Board-Basis genommen und diese ein bisschen angepasst. 

Schau mal den Vergleich an:
Produktvergleich ASUS Prime Z270-P, ASUS Prime Z270-K, ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4, ASUS Prime Z270-A, ASRock Z270 Extreme4 | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Frage ist eben immer, was braucht man. Mit einem AsRock Pro 4 oder Asus Prime-P/K hast du eigentlich alles was du für den vernünftigen Betrieb brauchst.


----------

